
Visual Cryptography Kit - sr2
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~fms27/vck/
======
i336_

      data:text/html,
      <style>img { opacity: 0.5; position: fixed; left: 0; top: 0 }</style>
      <body><img src="https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~fms27/vck/share1.gif">
      <img src="https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~fms27/vck/share2.gif">
    

Of course, I did this via the domtools^Wdevtools before experimentally trying
the above, which happily works as well.

I _think_ the reason the images loaded was because I was on a data: URI? Or am
I misinterpreting CORS?

------
hackcasual
Result: [http://imgur.com/DpcqpMs](http://imgur.com/DpcqpMs)

~~~
Luc
I printed the images onto A4 paper (held in front of a lamp). It's quite
fiddly to get them to match. Very fine sub-mm accuracy needed.

~~~
moondev
just drag the image on top of the other with your mouse

~~~
Luc
The point is that it's much harder with a hardcopy...

------
devdoomari
isn't this somewhat easy-to-decrypt than OTP? this isn't using some XORs, but
'OR' operations.

